
Why human feet evolved arches - bookofjoe
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2020/02/why-human-feet-evolved-arches-what-happens-if-you-lack-them/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/Hs211](https://archive.is/Hs211)

